# Spark plugs?



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

Time to change my spark plugs on my 05.5 Jetta. 2.5l obviously.
What should I go with?
Any tips on changing the plugs?
I searched the archives, but I didn't get anything.
Thanks!


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Eh, just go OEM.
When you pull out the coil packs, really PULL them out. Should pop out like a cork and it's a walk in the park from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

What is OEM?
So no different than any other car? Are they hard to get to?
I've changed plugs on my S4, a couple of E46 bimmers and an E30 BMW. I assume I can do the jetta with no problems.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I mean go with the Originals. The brand is NGK. I don't know the part number, but the dealer def. has them. The hardest part of the whole thing is taking the engine cover off.


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

Sorry, I worded that wrong, I meant what brand of plug came from the factory.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

NGK


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

get ngk iridiums.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

They are NGK. If you get anything other than that make sure to gap them properly.


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

What is the correct gap for the 2.5l?


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (eldoj)*

$75 for a set of 5 plugs!! Are you kidding me?
I paid half that for plugs for my S4, same brand and I got one more plug out of the deal. For that much you would think they would last longer than 40K miles.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (eldoj)*

Yep, sadly they're expensive from the dealer. I'd look for them online.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_Yep, sadly they're expensive from the dealer. I'd look for them online.

They don't exists online. they are dealer specific. there are other plugs that fit but the stock plug is longer. it puts the spark right over the top of the piston.
May be an emissions thing, because it's definitely not performance with a 5800 rpm red line....lol


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh? Good to know...never knew that. So what would happen if someone used the shorter ones?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_Oh? Good to know...never knew that. So what would happen if someone used the shorter ones?

I don't know.
I can only guess that the ignition event would be slightly different. you figure the stock plug closer to the piston you would result in the spark igniting the mixture closer to the center of it. Compare to the after market igniting the mixture closer to the edge. Maybe igniting the mixture from the center give a quicker more complete burn as opposed to igniting from the edge. 
One thing i do know, the stock plug is no good for turbo applications, as it sits about 2-3mm inside the cylinder


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Skip changing the plugs but say you did. Just finished this task myself and replaced them with copper plugs. 
I wrongly assumed these plugs were copper since they have a 40k mile replacement interval. Well come to find out after replacing all 5 the stock NGK are double platinum and based on their looks they could have lasted until 100k miles. Not sure why VW equips the car with 100k mile plugs then demands 40k change intervals. 
BTW use the coil to pull the loosened spark plugs out of the spark plug well and don't let the coils hang all over the place to avoid pulling too much on the harness.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (pezzy84)*










Part number shows: 
NGK PZFR5Q11 
Spark Plug; Platinum; OE Version 



_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 11:16 AM 8-9-2008_


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

wow plugs costs that much! like G60 plugs


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (pezzy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pezzy84* »_Skip changing the plugs but say you did. Just finished this task myself and replaced them with copper plugs. 
I wrongly assumed these plugs were copper since they have a 40k mile replacement interval. Well come to find out after replacing all 5 the stock NGK are double platinum and based on their looks they could have lasted until 100k miles. Not sure why VW equips the car with 100k mile plugs then demands 40k change intervals. 
BTW use the coil to pull the loosened spark plugs out of the spark plug well and don't let the coils hang all over the place to avoid pulling too much on the harness. 

Why wouldn't you just unplug the coil and get it out of the way...that way you don't pull on the harness at all?
I was surprised to see that the coil isn't even bolted down. Every other car I've seen uses a couple of bolts to hold the coil in place, but on the jetta, it just sits there. Other than that, it was a fairly easy job (easier since there were no bolts). Completed the 40K service in about a hour an half. It takes that long to change the plugs alone on the S4.


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (eldoj)*

Is this difficult to diy?
I'm lookin to save $$


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Thefastlane425)*

No, not difficult in my opinion. Have you ever changed plugs before, on any car?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (eldoj)*

Get OEM (orginal equipment manufacturer) plugs! Automotive engineers spend lots of time testing to optimize plug configuration (reach, heat range, electrode type etc) to a given engine design..plug makers claims are NOT backed up with similar work...just marketing hype. OEM plugs from 1st VWparts website are $11+....and shipping is $8 min...so $13 and change each....you only need spend this every 40K miles so don't try to go cheap..be thankfull you don't have to change plugs every 10K like "back in the day"!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

I'm pretty sure ecstuning sells a whole tune up kit as well as everything seperate.


----------

